

Startup Dogfooding: Engineers as Recruiters - lumens
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/79469133510/adventures-in-dogfooding-engineers-as-recruiters

======
zcarter
If I'm going to be automating jobs away, they may as well be jobs that are
generally loathed.

FD: MS engineer participant

~~~
grumps
I can vouch for that...

